# Axe Attack, How Would You Defend Against This? [Graphic]



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

[video]https://videos.dailymail.co.uk/vide.../1024x576_MP4_1962848693541225658.mp4[/video]








How transgender axe attacker flew into rage after failed Tinder date


Evie Amati, 26, entered the shop in Enmore, Sydney and launched a sickening assault on two customers in January 2017 after she had been rejected on a Tinder date.




www.dailymail.co.uk




This is heinous, and it is an attack upon everything decent. Some gender blender walked into a convenience store and took an axe to 2 people. {It looks like a guy, trying to look like a girl, at least to me.}

For me, my defense would have been, to go for the throat of the attacker. By that I mean, I would have stopped the stabbed him in the throat, while defending against his swing. If you close in to an attacker with a long weapon, you take away some dangers, but not all of them. He can still bust you in your face, and then use the axe, while you are stunned.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Well I would have definitely taken the threat seriously from the beginning, and most likely would have just left the premises immediately


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

SGG said:


> Well I would have definitely taken the threat seriously from the beginning, and most likely would have just left the premises immediately


What about the danger posed by the ax maniac? Would you take him out or just let everyone fend for themselves? Would you yell out AXE!
My thinking is, that it is a right now kind of danger, and would need remediation. Even if it meant picking up a can, and bashing his brains in with it.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I don't think either one of them saw it coming. Of course, it's not every day someone walks into the Kwik-E-Mart packing like Paul Bunyan. I think the best defense would have been to maintain distance. But the guy seemed to be having a cordial conversation with....... 'it'.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Something definitely seemed off, I'm sure they don't sell that axe in the store. I don't know for sure if I would have yelled axe, possibly. But I wouldn't have taken any action to remove the axe from the person. Next thing you know, you'll be the one going to jail. I really honestly and truly would just get the F out of there
I saw it coming. I've seen crazy, and the first guy was a few inches away and should have been able to see it


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I don't think either one of them saw it coming. Of course, it's not every day someone walks into the Kwik-E-Mart packing like Paul Bunyan. I think the best defense would have been to maintain distance. But the guy seemed to be having a cordial conversation with....... 'it'.


Something like that is unforeseeable, it does no occur to people that there really are psycho axe killers out there. OK, you maintained distance, then what? Would you shoot him/it?
I would do everything within my power, to take the axe away, that is my thinking. And when the cops showed up, I would explain myself some, and tell them to review the tape.

And, yes, I would expect to be arrested, if I killed that bastard.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I think I will just stay out of shithole countries that would restrict my ability to put 3 230 grn HSTs to center mass. That seems to be a safe option. 


On a different note, how much of a loser is the attacker that he/she struck two people in the head with an axe and somehow did not appear to have killed either one of them?


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

SGG said:


> Something definitely seemed off, I'm sure they don't sell that axe in the store. I don't know for sure if I would have yelled axe, possibly. But I wouldn't have taken any action to remove the axe from the person. Next thing you know, you'll be the one going to jail. I really honestly and truly would just get the F out of there
> I saw it coming. I've seen crazy, and the first guy was a few inches away and should have been able to see it


OK. I would have gotten violent with it.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

So from the beginning I managed to put myself in the shoes of the guy who started out having a conversation with it. If I were him, I would have definitely seen it coming and expected the worst outcome and I would have left immediately.

If I were to be blindsided by that, and had enough wits about me, of course I would shoot until the threat was gone.

But, just seeing someone in the store like that, you bet I would just get the hell out as fast as I could


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

stevekozak said:


> I think I will just stay out of shithole countries that would restrict my ability to put 3 230 grn HSTs to center mass. That seems to be a safe option.
> 
> On a different note, how much of a loser is the attacker that he/she struck two people in the head with an axe and somehow did not appear to have killed either one of them?


What if it happened at your local Circle K? Would you be willing to kill the attacker? And at what point would you put the .45's into it? A lot of this is rhetorical, and meant to have people think.
There is nothing stopping that from happening in America, and it would be easy for someone to sharpen up an axe or hatchet, so that it would split a skull. That axe may not have been sharp.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

MisterMills357 said:


> Something like that is unforeseeable, it does no occur to people that there really are psycho axe killers out there. OK, you maintained distance, then what? Would you shoot him/it?
> I would do everything within my power, to take the axe away, that is my thinking. And when the cops showed up, I would explain myself some, and tell them to review the tape.
> 
> And, yes, I would expect to be arrested, if I killed that bastard.


As long as you maintain distance, you're relatively safe. If I had any reservations, I'd retreat further, draw my carry weapon and be ready. That alone may be enough to keep me safe. If 'it' came at me, yeah, I'd open fire. Self-defense, pure and simple.. And yes, I'd probably be arrested as well. And like you, I'd let the store's security camera exonerate me

_Maybe_ the criminal charges would be dropped after the DA reviews the video, but I'm sure the family will sue civilly. They always do. That's why one buys carry insurance.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

SGG said:


> So from the beginning I managed to put myself in the shoes of the guy who started out having a conversation with it. If I were him, I would have definitely seen it coming and expected the worst outcome and I would have left immediately.
> 
> If I were to be blindsided by that, and had enough wits about me, of course I would shoot until the threat was gone.
> 
> But, just seeing someone in the store like that, you bet I would just get the hell out as fast as I could


OK. Me personally, my thinking is not about escape, it is about neutralizing a self-evident lunatic. Maybe thumbing it in the eye, would have worked, I don't know.

My first idea would be to go for throat, BUT, I surely would not have engaged in conversation. That was a stupid thing to do, and I am sure that the man was taught to do that.
Because, that is so stupid, that it must have been thought up by psychologists, and then taught in schools. Just look at how that worked out, that guy will be scarred for life.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The problem was recognition and getting away before anything happens, then dropping your guard so the ax weilder gets the first blow in. I believe even a knuckle sandwich to protect yourself will result in jail time in the UK. While I votes kill the bastard you would have to be prepared to charge in an instant or jump back and draw before your struck with that ax. These people were not mentally ready to defend themselves or avoid conflict. The best victory in a fight is avoiding it IMHO.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> The problem was recognition and getting away before anything happens, then dropping your guard so the ax weilder gets the first blow in. I believe even a knuckle sandwich to protect yourself will result in jail time in the UK. While I votes kill the bastard you would have to be prepared to charge in an instant or jump back and draw before your struck with that ax. These people were not mentally ready to defend themselves or avoid conflict. The best victory in a fight is avoiding it IMHO.


Transfer your thinking from the UK, to the US and put yourself in a Circle K or Seven Eleven. The axe maniac has taken a swing at the idiot that is talking to him, what would you do?
That is my question. And what about Americans, have they been conditioned to avoid danger at all costs? I would say they have. And that is the wrong answer here.
Violent confrontation is the right answer.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Wow. Lizzie Borden walks right in, and nobody takes notice. A person comes into my space with an ax, a machete, a kitchen knife, or a crowbar I am instantly AWAKE. I am not trusting enough apparently to assume there's a perfectly reasonable explanation as to why someone is carrying an AX into the store.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

UK? I thought gun control was supposed to take care of this problem of violence...

https://www.bbc.com/news/health-47159808


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

StratMaster said:


> Wow. Lizzie Borden walks right in, and nobody takes notice. A person comes into my space with an ax, a machete, a kitchen knife, or a crowbar I am instantly AWAKE. I am not trusting enough apparently to assume there's a perfectly reasonable explanation as to why someone is carrying an AX into the store.





StratMaster said:


> UK? I thought gun control was supposed to take care of this problem of violence...
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/health-47159808


Yeah, if I see a would-be Lizzie Borden with an axe, my alarm bells will go off. And I would like to say that Britain has become a nation of idiots and savages.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

No question about it, "distance" is your friend. No knife is going to be effective against a determined aggressor with a long handled weapon.

Sorry, but I would take a head shot or two. This is where a Crimson Trace is the ideal weapon, with me two aisles away.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> No question about it, "distance" is your friend. No knife is going to be effective against a determined aggressor with a long handled weapon.
> 
> Sorry, but I would take a head shot or two. This is where a Crimson Trace is the ideal weapon, with me two aisles away.


OK, but I respectfully disagree, I would go for the carotid.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Bang Flop


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

The minute someone walks into the mini mart with an axe is going to set off my warning bells like the Vatican choosing a new Pope.
Apparently that guy didn't see the danger and the gal never saw the danger.
At close range, a punch in the throat that he would not survive. If I had the distance and time, a can of soup, bottle of beer or wine thrown to the head should be enough to throw him off balance long enough to disarm or disable him. There is a legal difference here, at close range I am in immediate danger and deadly force is warranted, at a distance it could be argued that I had other options other than deadly force. I surely don't want to go to prison for killing someone that wears is sisters clothes and makeup.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

MisterMills357 said:


> OK, but I respectfully disagree, I would go for the carotid.


Too small a target for me. You see, my hands would be shaking. While I too believe this was a "cross dresser," that guy was darn serious. A head shot might knock him down, and then I'd probably do a whole lotta sloppy, body shots.

At that point, I'd ask Rice Paddy Daddy to take the Kimber from me so I could lie down...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If I am not the oblivious idiot that got attacked and am in backnof the store in the US, I draw and yell drop it. If not I shoot. Perhaps I looked at @MisterMills357 question different than intended.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I can't say what I MIGHT do in this situation but I can tell you what I DID do in a similar situation. 

Was travelling on business and woke up early to go for a walk. Exited the hotel parking lot wearing gym shorts, tee shirt and carrying my S&W MP 380.

Had a route mapped out the night before and the neighborhood seemed safe. About a mile into my walk from across the street 2 thugs were hanging out and saw me. One got up and started to walk across the street, asking me if I had a few bucks I could spare. I immediately reached for my firearm, removed it from the holster and held it 2 handed close to my sternum in a ready position. The entire time I was yelling "STAY BACK, STAY THE EFF BACK.

The 2 Thugs paused for a moment then turned and walked swiftly away behind a building across the street. I also retreated the way I came, back toward the hotel and it wasn't until I got to my room that I started to shake a little and had to sit down for a moment, my heart was leaping out my chest. 

After assessing the situation from my hotel room, I realized I was ready and willing to defend myself. I ain't going to lie to y'all but after the fact I was a bit unsteady at the quickness and ease of which I pulled my firearm against a known potential attacker.

Training pays off. (God Bless The Range at Slippy Lodge!)


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Slippy said:


> I can't say what I MIGHT do in this situation but I can tell you what I DID do in a similar situation.
> 
> Was travelling on business and woke up early to go for a walk. Exited the hotel parking lot wearing gym shorts, tee shirt and carrying my S&W MP 380.
> 
> ...


I've been in a similar situation, as I recall I didn't give it a moments thought, it was just instinct, and just the same as Slippy, the trembling hands didn't start until after I was clear of the situation and had a chance to process what just went down.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

If I had been behind the counter, . . . and had seen it come in, . . . the ax would have gone out the way it came in.

Had I not seen the ax, . . . when it started swinging the thing, . . . weapon would have been drawn, . . . and shots would have gone down range, . . . pronto.

As a customer, . . . just seeing that thing in there would have given me reason to exit stage left, . . . with at least one eye on it as I move to the door.

Nut cases are out there, . . . just avoid them.

Long story: ran into one couple days ago outside Wally world, . . . just kept going, . . . got out of his AO, . . . no problem for "me" that day, . . . 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Best defense against crazy is to not engage crazy. I find this works with women as well.....


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

If you have a visible weapon in your hand, I'm going to have one in mine.
These people were oblivious.

Distance is your friend. That man got waaay too close. Put obstacles between you and the potential threat, and get out when you can.
In a world where we are being told we can't judge people, we are creating people who lack the ability to discern threats.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

StratMaster said:


> Wow. Lizzie Borden walks right in, and nobody takes notice. A person comes into my space with an ax, a machete, a kitchen knife, or a crowbar I am instantly AWAKE. I am not trusting enough apparently to assume there's a perfectly reasonable explanation as to why someone is carrying an AX into the store.


This is exactly right. Some freak who can't decide on their sex comes in carrying an axe? Why would you even let them get close enough to you to use it, let alone turn your back to them?

This is exactly what "tolerance and co-exist" gets you...


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

The problem with the poll is the question is written in a way that assumes a response is coming from someone who is NOT one of the two people attacked. In no way were either of the victims capable of preventing harm simply due to 1. he probably thought it was a joke & was way too close to begin with and 2. she never paid any attention. If anyone else in the store saw this from a distance, I doubt they'd have time to actually react, draw, and effectively put any shots on target.

The only way you could have stopped the guy from getting whacked is to shoot 'it' before the axe went back. In order to do so, you'd already have drawn and aimed. And you'd be criminally liable right out of the gate. Could you have stopped the woman from getting blind-sided? Maybe.... if you were exceedingly well trained in the deployment of a handgun and in one of a few 'ideal' locations relative to the attack. Otherwise, you'd have probably missed and either shot the victim or punched a couple holes in the ice cream freezer or a parked car.

The best most of us here could have done is attempt to detain the assailant using your piece. And unless you yourself are attacked, you'd better keep your finger off the trigger.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Don't turn your back on a crazy eyed Miranda Lambert lookalike


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

People used to say, "Nothing good happens after midnight."

I wouldn't even go to a 'Stop 'n Rob' when it gets dark. We are not stashing groceries in a mad dash--yet. And stores like this have over-priced food and lots of junk candy. I shop at a regular grocery store and buy gas from a gas station. I haven't been to a Stop 'n Rob in ten years.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I would love to know what those two were talking about before he swung the axe. That said, who doesn't see a clear and present danger with a person carrying an axe into a quickie mart? Nothing but bad is coming out of it. Then you continue to check out and have a discussion? Distance and or prepare to end the threat.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I waited a bit before I voted. I always hope for "better angels" when I'm out among the rabble. And the only time I would ever go to a "Shop 'n Rob" is when my F-150 is about empty and nothing else is open.

Finally, I voted "unsure."

Here's my problem. Let's suppose the axe wielder was blocking my exit. Considering what I saw, I'd wonder if I was "next." That said, have you guys ever been at a crime scene, much less have been a participant? These things go one for hours, and numerous law enforcement personnel would question you. And if you space out and say two differing things, you might get arrested anyway, In some places, not only is your pistol confiscated for prima facie evidence, but you probably would be taken into custody until the film is seen and the detectives are satisfied.

Find old 1980s magazines where Massad Ayoob prints the events of real innocent people who used a firearm and had to go to court anyway. Madison is a liberal city with a new libtard governor. I won't be going to the isthmus any time soon.


----------



## watcher (Aug 24, 2013)

If it were me as a bystander there would be 1 less idiot running around in America...This is 1 of the reasons I carry concealed...


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I haven't voted because my answer isn't listed.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Anyone looking like that and holding an axe is a threat. I would've immediately exited the store.

No casual conversation with it, just leave. Even though it looks cordial you can tell by its body language it is going to do something. This was premeditated. It knew to lull these people into a false sense of security before attacking.

Same goes for a guy holding a gun. If I casually see it in a concealed carry holster or he's open carrying on his hip I'm not so much worried. But if he's holding it in his hand in a convenience store he's a threat.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Kyrie Eleison. Yes, as others have said the axe was sort of a hint. I wouldn't have gone anywhere near the creature--not with a barge pole.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie said:


> I wouldn't have gone anywhere near the creature--not with a barge pole.


Annie, you should have said something. Not only do I sell the Barges, I can get you a deal on the pole, too.

You know salesmen, we always say A--B--C. "Always Be Closing."


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I only hope they caught the attacker and the creature's behind bars.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Annie said:


> I only hope they caught the attacker and the creature's behind bars.


Going to trial now...

https://www.news.com.au/national/ns...s/news-story/46fd1f0388d0e11acebeb09aba385353


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

*Rephrasing The Question: How would you have responded, as a witness to that crime?*



dwight55 said:


> If I had been behind the counter, . . . and had seen it come in, . . . the ax would have gone out the way it came in.
> 
> Had I not seen the ax, . . . when it started swinging the thing, . . . weapon would have been drawn, . . . and shots would have gone down range, . . . pronto.
> 
> ...


I would not have exited the store, I would have confronted, or gotten ready to use deadly force. If she raised that axe, I would have killed her.



stevekozak said:


> Best defense against crazy is to not engage crazy. I find this works with women as well.....


Sad, but true.



Kauboy said:


> If you have a visible weapon in your hand, I'm going to have one in mine.
> These people were oblivious.
> 
> Distance is your friend. That man got waaay too close. Put obstacles between you and the potential threat, and get out when you can.
> In a world where we are being told we can't judge people, we are creating people who lack the ability to discern threats.


Distance is your friend, it is true. After you saw the attack however, what would you have done?



NewRiverGeorge said:


> This is exactly right. Some freak who can't decide on their sex comes in carrying an axe? Why would you even let them get close enough to you to use it, let alone turn your back to them?
> 
> This is exactly what "tolerance and co-exist" gets you...


True, and now there is chaos because of co-exitance. How would you have intervened? I an rewording my original question in ways. What would you do if she swung it, on the first guy? Would you go after her?



Back Pack Hack said:


> The problem with the poll is the question is written in a way that assumes a response is coming from someone who is NOT one of the two people attacked. In no way were either of the victims capable of preventing harm simply due to 1. he probably thought it was a joke & was way too close to begin with and 2. she never paid any attention. If anyone else in the store saw this from a distance, I doubt they'd have time to actually react, draw, and effectively put any shots on target.
> 
> The only way you could have stopped the guy from getting whacked is to shoot 'it' before the axe went back. In order to do so, you'd already have drawn and aimed. And you'd be criminally liable right out of the gate. Could you have stopped the woman from getting blind-sided? Maybe.... if you were exceedingly well trained in the deployment of a handgun and in one of a few 'ideal' locations relative to the attack. Otherwise, you'd have probably missed and either shot the victim or punched a couple holes in the ice cream freezer or a parked car.
> 
> The best most of us here could have done is attempt to detain the assailant using your piece. And unless you yourself are attacked, you'd better keep your finger off the trigger.


Says who? If you witness a felony take place, you are within your rights to make a citizens arrest/intervene violently. I have personally done that myself. And I was acquitted.

A general reply:
OK, I could have written the question in a better way, that is true. Now I want to ask something else, if you had witnessed that bastard raise its ax and strike those people, would you intervene? Would you pursue the cretin, and get very violent, until it surrendered, or it died right there?

All of us have an obligation to love out neighbor as ourselves, and I would have pursued it, and I would mean business. She committed a grievous crime, and I would have gone after her.
And it would have been stop her or die trying. There is solid legal footing for doing that, such as using citizens arrest, after viewing an obvious attempted murder.

The other implied question would be, would you watch it, and not get involved? Maybe because of legal issues, and fear of prosecution, or weariness at an idiot society, gone bananas?
Because that is what that was, something went bananas.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

MisterMills357 said:


> OK, I could have written the question in a better way, that is true. Now I want to ask something else, if you had witnessed that bastard raise its ax and strike those people, would you intervene? Would you pursue the cretin, and get very violent, until it surrendered, or it died right there?
> 
> All of us have an obligation to love out neighbor as ourselves, and I would have pursued it, and I would mean business. She committed a grievous crime, and I would have gone after her.
> And it would have been stop her or die trying. There is solid legal footing for doing that, such as using citizens arrest, after viewing an obvious attempted murder.
> ...


If I felt I could intervene with a positive outcome, yes, I would. But to just consider 'kill' is a bit extreme. There's no way to say, "Yes, I would shoot" simply because the element of where I would be in relation to the attacks have everything to do with it. If I was outside, I may not even see the guy take it in the chops. And even if I did, would I even be able to see beyond 'it' attacking the woman to be sure there's no innocents beyond my target?

Odds are, personally, there would be nothing I could have done to mitigate either attack. I would, however, draw and attempt to detain 'it'. Failing that, I'd follow, piece drawn, just in case 'it' decides to repeat the act on others. And I'd make sure 'it' knew I was present with a firearm and willing to use it if 'it' wants to go to round 3.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

MisterMills357 said:


> Distance is your friend, it is true. After you saw the attack however, what would you have done?


What can a civilian do?
If the attacker is leaving the scene you have one of two options, and this will depend on your state laws.
In some states, if you perceive that the person is still a lethal threat to the public, you can pursue, confront, and try to stop them, a la the Sutherland Springs hero, Stephen Willeford. (this is not legal advice, and WILL land you in jail in many states)
In all states, letting the person leave and tending to the wounded is the humanitarian option.

What would I do? In Texas? Pursue, confront, command compliance, wait for their decision, and respond accordingly. If they keep going, so do I until cops show up. If they lie down, I keep them there. If they turn toward me, they never get close enough.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> If I had been behind the counter, . . . and had seen it come in, . . . the ax would have gone out the way it came in.
> 
> Had I not seen the ax, . . . when it started swinging the thing, . . . weapon would have been drawn, . . . and shots would have gone down range, . . . pronto.
> 
> ...


Why I voted no.

Being English, Irish, German, Cherokee, Lakota, I'm already messed up. Put that crap in front of me, I'd rather leave, but sometimes I don't and wont


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

StratMaster said:


> Going to trial now...
> 
> https://www.news.com.au/national/ns...s/news-story/46fd1f0388d0e11acebeb09aba385353


Damn fine work finding this!

An excerpt: (my emphasis added)


> He said she had "excruciating" *physical and psychiatric pain from a gender reassignment operation* she'd travelled to Thailand with her family to have, and had "resorted to taking cannabis".
> He said before her gender reassignment, Ms Amity had been known as Karl Amati, had worked as a unionist for seven years, and was "brilliant" intellectually.
> But *after becoming a woman, she had increased her cannabis use and took both antidepressants and female hormones*.
> However, he said Ms Amati was "dead set against any amphetamines" and had "unwittingly" taken some on the night of the attack which adversely affected her.
> ...


I just read that as _"a mentally disturbed man could not accept his reality, succumbed to the lies about gender identity, had his genitals mutilated, couldn't live with the fact that that STILL didn't make him a woman, was a constant user of illegal drugs, and eventually lead to a few suicide attempts and 2+ counts of assault with a deadly weapon."_

Did anyone else take a different read?


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

So already mentally unstable, taking drugs, hormone meds and drinking, oh ok, not your fault, you can go.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

When dealing with a melee weapon like this, distance is your friend. Either move out of the weapons range to deal with the threat or close the gap. In order for an ax to be used to its potential, some type of wind up must occur. In this situation if you can't effectively make distance, you should close the distance. When they try to wind up (with both hands most likely), you will have your opportunity.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

My answer- After first three swings- Draw down on it, and demand it lay down. Wait for police. If it takes one step towards me BANG BANG
If I was inside the store, and saw it come in with an axe, would back off, and yell "put that axe down now", with my weapon drawn but pointed at floor.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Deebo said:


> with my weapon drawn but pointed at floor.


Thank you for reminding me, I had forgotten. I learned that "depressed pistol" was the in between position of holstered and draw a bead. Clearly a command and depressed pistol would have been the first line of defense.


----------



## Pioneer461 (Jan 30, 2019)

Meet deadly force, with deadly force. Shoot to stop the attack, not necessarily to kill anyone. If the attacker dies, occupational hazard.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> Why I voted no.
> 
> Being English, Irish, German, Cherokee, Lakota, I'm already messed up. Put that crap in front of me, I'd rather leave, but sometimes I don't and wont


Ha,ha,ha! Yeah there is a lot of blending in America, I think that I have every bloodline that Great Britain has to offer, plus some German. No is an acceptable answer, there would be a lot of Hell to pay, if you shot the bastard.



Kauboy said:


> Damn fine work finding this!
> 
> An excerpt: (my emphasis added)
> 
> ...


That act of his, constituted attempted murder, IMHO. And no, he will never be a woman, so he should have been the best man he could be. But that is water over the dam, and it was inexcusable of him to attack people with an ax. That is one reason that I said, I would kill him; once he raised that axe, it would have been a fight to the death. Either his or mine.



Lunatic Wrench said:


> So already mentally unstable, taking drugs, hormone meds and drinking, oh ok, not your fault, you can go.


A fine bit of irony, if I ever saw it.



NewRiverGeorge said:


> When dealing with a melee weapon like this, distance is your friend. Either move out of the weapons range to deal with the threat or close the gap. In order for an ax to be used to its potential, some type of wind up must occur. In this situation if you can't effectively make distance, you should close the distance. When they try to wind up (with both hands most likely), you will have your opportunity.


Quite so NRG, most people do not think that way, but closing the distance can turn the fight to the defenders advantage.



Deebo said:


> My answer- After first three swings- Draw down on it, and demand it lay down. Wait for police. If it takes one step towards me BANG BANG
> If I was inside the store, and saw it come in with an axe, would back off, and yell "put that axe down now", with my weapon drawn but pointed at floor.


Me personally, I might have drawn if I had a gun, and I would have aimed at his forehead. And I would have ordered him to get on the floor, and then I would have blown him away, when he raised the axe.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I don't think either one of them saw it coming. Of course, it's not every day someone walks into the Kwik-E-Mart packing like Paul Bunyan. I think the best defense would have been to maintain distance. But the guy seemed to be having a cordial conversation with....... 'it'.


Reminds me of a slighly similar deal I got involved with as a Leo. Two democrats walked into the office of a tote the note car lot..one of which was toting a baseball bat and both acting pretty nonchalant. They used it to bonk the owner in the head which caused brain damage and led to the guys death a few months later. Dont think I could reist popping a cap on the axe swinger as soon as I saw the the first harmful swing. Might just shoot her penis off and see if that caused a cessation of hostilities.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Reminds me of a slighly similar deal I got involved with as a Leo. Two democrats walked into the office of a tote the note car lot..one of which was toting a baseball bat and both acting pretty nonchalant. They used it to bonk the owner in the head which caused brain damage and led to the guys death a few months later. Dont think I could resist popping a cap on the axe swinger as soon as I saw the the first harmful swing. Might just shoot her penis off and see if that caused a cessation of hostilities.



In my mind, that is the proper way of thinking, an since axe is very deadly weapon. I carry a Jo with me, to most places that I go; and I will use it.

I have witnessed an attack, by a guy using a baseball bat; the guy who was attacked, ended up with a broken arm and a bad gash in his head. I heard both blows land: one went thud {arm} and one went ping {head}. I looked out in time to see the guy take a blow to his head, and I took off out of my door, unarmed, to help him.

I found him lying in the shadows, hiding from the attacker, and I helped him as much as I could. I would have really messed up the attacker if he had showed up; I would have broken his arm and shoulder bare handed.

I know how it is done and I will do it. I did not have a gun on me because I was out on bond, for another incident in those projects. {PS: I won my case.}


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

first of all I would keep my eyes on anyone walking in with a freakin axe , plus without a cover mask , after the first hit I would straight away shoot in the legs to take her down , I would avoid to kill her , but thats maybe because we dont have crazy shit like that happen here randomly so we have different mentality


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

chemikle said:


> first of all I would keep my eyes on anyone walking in with a freakin axe , plus without a cover mask , after the first hit I would straight away shoot in the legs to take her down , I would avoid to kill her , but thats maybe because we dont have crazy shit like that happen here randomly so we have different mentality


The first and least thing that I would have done, would have been to get a weapon in my hand; and then I would have ordered him to drop the axe. 
And I would have been close enough to him, so that I could take him out; and close enough that his axe would have been of little use to him.

I would have obtained a weapon, and that can be something as simple as a can of soup, can be used to brain a human.
All that has to be done, is to comprehend that the rim of the can is very hard; and it can be used to crack a human skull.

[I probably would have killed him with my knife; because he would not carry that axe in my presence. And that is all that there is to say about it.] 
[I am giving the can as an example of an expeditious weapon: but the event took place in England I believe, where knives are now forbidden.]


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I agree with Pioneer461. I would meet force with double the force. I like knives, no question about it, but I carry my P238 whenever I go out--especially when it comes to crowds.

I also believe in being situationally aware. The moment the axe made it's appearance I would have emptied my pistol into the attacker. This is a case where the attacker had to be on his back immediately.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> I agree with Pioneer461. I would meet force with double the force. I like knives, no question about it, but I carry my P238 whenever I go out--especially when it comes to crowds.
> 
> I also believe in being situationally aware. The moment the axe made it's appearance I would have emptied my pistol into the attacker. This is a case where the attacker had to be on his back immediately.


That is the spirit, empty a 9mm into him, and kill his sorry self. I don't carry a gun, so I would have to get primitive with a knife and stick. But I would get it done, or die trying.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

MisterMills357 said:


> I don't carry a gun, so I would have to get primitive with a knife and stick.


Actually I'm more dangerous with a knife than a pistol. I usually carry a Boker Kalashnikov 74 switchblade. However, the OP defined the issue as "with an axe." Obviously, in a situation with hand-held weapons, the axe has the distance advantage over a jackknife. For that scenario, you just have to shoot him.


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

Pioneer461 said:


> Meet deadly force, with deadly force. Shoot to stop the attack, not necessarily to kill anyone. If the attacker dies, occupational hazard.


I disagree with this. Our society has no compass any longer and can no longer perform the hard task of picking the lesser of two evils. This person will get a deffence lawyer who will claim the doctor who perscribed the phsico tropic drugs need to facilitate the hormones for the sex change was at fault, the assailant will go to a state ward for 36 months and be let out with a new perscription.

It is your Civic duty to protect those who can not protect them selves.

If the opportunity to eliminate a threat against our society presents itself, finish the job.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Alteredstate said:


> I disagree with this. Our society has no compass any longer and can no longer perform the hard task of picking the lesser of two evils.


And I disagree with that.

If I do have to pull that knife it's because I am the victim--and our coffee cafe' has seven surveillance cameras--and I also intend to be the victor. And yes, there will be a lawsuit, because I intend to sue the kid's parents for every nickel they have.

I shall then write a book, using the kid's real name and the sir names of his parents. I will also make sure all of the police photos are included in this book, all in color to show what I had to do to kill the miscreant.

And if and when I get my Boker back from the police evidence department, I will come here, display the knife (blood and all) to this forum for an auction to support other victims.

Finally, this knife will be called, "_The Blade That Killed Kenny_." Screw these guys.

Edit: Here's the knife I'm going to use in self defense. Yes, I have lots of spares, but I carry the black/green model most of the time.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Is this the one where the good guy takes off running away? Or maybe that what the how de defend against a knife attack.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Is this the one where the good guy takes off running away? Or maybe that what the how de defend against a knife attack.


No one leading a clean and honest life has anything to worry about from me or the polished edges. I do believe in total, unending, non-relenting, and fatal self defense. In fact, you can even stand behind me if the odds are too great for your tolerance.

I just don't like bullies. And most of the ones I've meant wilt at the first sign of an angry non-compliance.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Who in the hell couldn't see that coming....his ex...shows up holding an ax...and he's gonna play joe cool about it? ****ing christ. **** punch her, take that ax and call the cops for crying out loud. Now he's spitting teeth. his girlfriend has a permanent, no oral sex, neck wound and she, miss ax me no questions, walks away like the happy camper.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I haven’t read this entire thread and don’t know if anyone has said this but, don’t ever turn your back to someone that looks nefarious.

It was quite easy to tell in this situation.

I don’t even sit with my back to the door in a restaurant.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Old SF Guy said:


> Who in the hell couldn't see that coming....his ex...shows up holding an ax...and he's gonna play joe cool about it? ****ing christ. **** punch her, take that ax and call the cops for crying out loud. Now he's spitting teeth. his girlfriend has a permanent, no oral sex, neck wound and she, miss ax me no questions, walks away like the happy camper.


Who said he/she/it was his ex?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Why else would she let loose on the little lady... She was another done somebody wrong song... an he's her ax now whether he likes it or not. Bet he's wishing he'd **** punched her now. Ain't to many reason a woman gonna ax you out....must be cause you ax someone else out and she caught you and now its her turn to ax the questions.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I just noticed this was a poll. SO I chose not sure. I think I could have ended it without a killing. Grab the butcher knife from her back pocket. punch her in the puss and slam her to the ground. get the ax and then stand there like Iron Man...Man oh man....THe term, Hell hath no furry like a woman scorned....does not come from twitter wars...them creatures become devils...evil through and through.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I would have got up, then gave Lizzie Borden > 20 wacks. And I've burned wood for heat all my life.......


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Actually I'm more dangerous with a knife than a pistol. I usually carry a Boker Kalashnikov 74 switchblade. However, the OP defined the issue as "with an axe." Obviously, in a situation with hand-held weapons, the axe has the distance advantage over a jackknife. For that scenario, you just have to shoot him.


That's the spirit, take a switchblade to him, or just shoot the creep! And put him out for the count, somehow, someway.



Alteredstate said:


> I disagree with this. Our society has no compass any longer and can no longer perform the hard task of picking the lesser of two evils. This person will get a deffence lawyer who will claim the doctor who perscribed the phsico tropic drugs need to facilitate the hormones for the sex change was at fault, the assailant will go to a state ward for 36 months and be let out with a new perscription.
> 
> It is your Civic duty to protect those who can not protect them selves.
> 
> If the opportunity to eliminate a threat against our society presents itself, finish the job.


So, you would kill him? That is how I read that. Anyway, I like your spirit too. And it is your civic duty to protect the weak, that is true. 
And I will do it myself, when it is needed to be done by me.



Old SF Guy said:


> Who in the hell couldn't see that coming....his ex...shows up holding an ax...and he's gonna play joe cool about it? ****ing christ. **** punch her, take that ax and call the cops for crying out loud. Now he's spitting teeth. his girlfriend has a permanent, no oral sex, neck wound and she, miss ax me no questions, walks away like the happy camper.


Playing Joe Cool, was a foolhardy thing to do. Never underestimate a looney toon: and always treat them as life and death, when they show up with an axe in their hand.



KUSA said:


> I haven't read this entire thread and don't know if anyone has said this but, don't ever turn your back to someone that looks nefarious.
> It was quite easy to tell in this situation.
> 
> I don't even sit with my back to the door in a restaurant.


That Bozo was way past _*looking*_ nefarious, he was evil in the flesh; but I get your point, and I agree. And, I watch my surroundings even in church, or at the library, or anywhere else. I do not trust people, they are not trustworthy.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Alteredstate said:


> Pioneer461 said:
> 
> 
> > Meet deadly force, with deadly force. Shoot to stop the attack, not necessarily to kill anyone. If the attacker dies, occupational hazard.
> ...


Great answer.
And that reflects my thinking too, I would have put it on him.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

Already survived a axe attack or I should say hatchet.
Lived in a trailer park neighbor had short temper long story short he threatened me so I called him out to beat his arse with my two hands. It was dark walking to the road to do so and before I got to the road he was on my lot and I seen him swing what appeared to be fake blue hatchet as my first thoughts it was cause my training kicked in and they used blue simulation weapons. I dodged the first swing and he tried again I dodged that one too and then he ran off as I was about to squish him. I was going to pursue but a incident before this one told me to stop and call 911 first. Paid off not chasing him and killing him due to laws in Peoples Republic of Washington. It was my word against his till they found the weapon tossed in a ditch and it was real, he had painted it blue for what reason who knows. 
He got 30 days in state jail and only reason I think he got that is cause he attempted to attack a retired police officer with a rock before my incident in a road rage incident.
Only way I was able to see what was swung at me is I had one of these in hand


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Weldman said:


> Already survived a axe attack or I should say hatchet.
> Lived in a trailer park neighbor had short temper long story short he threatened me so I called him out to beat his arse with my two hands. It was dark walking to the road to do so and before I got to the road he was on my lot and I seen him swing what appeared to be fake blue hatchet as my first thoughts it was cause my training kicked in and they used blue simulation weapons. I dodged the first swing and he tried again I dodged that one too and then he ran off as I was about to squish him. I was going to pursue but a incident before this one told me to stop and call 911 first. Paid off not chasing him and killing him due to laws in Peoples Republic of Washington. It was my word against his till they found the weapon tossed in a ditch and it was real, he had painted it blue for what reason who knows.
> He got 30 days in state jail and only reason I think he got that is cause he attempted to attack a retired police officer with a rock before my incident in a road rage incident.
> Only way I was able to see what was swung at me is I had one of these in hand


Sorry to hear that, I picked up a well made Bowie Knife, that I carry sometimes.

It reminds me that I am a man, and it can be used to hack off a hand, or to split a skull.

I wore on my belt, while going home from a flea market.

Washington state has changed so much that it is unrecognizable.

I looked up open carry, and it is still on the books. But I will bet that anyone tha does will get arrested.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

MisterMills357 said:


> [video]https://videos.dailymail.co.uk/video/mol/2018/07/11/1962848693541225658/1024x576_MP4_1962848693541225658.mp4[/video]
> 
> This is heinous, and it is an attack upon everything decent. Some gender blender walked into a convenience store and took an axe to 2 people. {It looks like a guy, trying to look like a girl, at least to me.}
> 
> For me, my defense would have been, to go for the throat of the attacker. By that I mean, I would have stopped the stabbed him in the throat, while defending against his swing. If you close in to an attacker with a long weapon, you take away some dangers, but not all of them. He can still bust you in your face, and then use the axe, while you are stunned.


A Navy Seal made a movie of it. It should him taking off running. That should work by cracky


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

If someone struck me with an ax, I would introduce them to Jesus really quick. It’s just that simple. Jesus heals everything.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

MisterMills357 said:


> Sorry to hear that, I picked up a well made Bowie Knife, that I carry sometimes.
> 
> It reminds me that I am a man, and it can be used to hack off a hand, or to split a skull.
> 
> ...


Now that's what I need, this Buck 119 knife seems bit wimpy but does the job on animal skinning. I wear it when on the road traveling to add to my armament. Thought about forging my own, I made our wedding rings from wrenches.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Weldman said:


> MisterMills357 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to hear that, I picked up a well made Bowie Knife, that I carry sometimes.
> ...


I have had a Buck 119, and since it has a 6" blade; it should be good for most needs.

For the situation in discussion, it would work just fine. And in this instance, it would be a case of having the determination to use it.

I admit it, that would be daunting. There could be a lot to lose.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

MisterMills357 said:


> I have had a Buck 119, and since it has a 6" blade; it should be good for most fighting needs.
> 
> I like them, and for chopping downward, they are awesome. I usually leave mine at home though.


Yeah though for blade edge retention and I like to customize my own stuff I rather forge my own, nothing personal.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Weldman said:


> MisterMills357 said:
> 
> 
> > I have had a Buck 119, and since it has a 6" blade; it should be good for most fighting needs.
> ...


I don't know how to forge, and I am too lazy to do it anyway. So I buy knives, I paid a guy $20 for my Buck 119.

I gave it to my nephew, after he joined the NG.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

KUSA said:


> If someone struck me with an ax, I would introduce them to Jesus really quick. It's just that simple. Jesus heals everything.


That is my thinking; and since Hell is forever, killing the killer; puts a bow on a job well done.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> MisterMills357 said:
> 
> 
> > [video]https://videos.dailymail.co.uk/video/mol/2018/07/11/1962848693541225658/1024x576_MP4_1962848693541225658.mp4[/video]
> ...


The SEAL made a movie of what? Of taking out the attacker?


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

This is a follow up, and it tells of how things turned out.

*'I will kill people - it will be your fault': Transgender woman flies into a fit of rage after a failed Tinder date and storms into a 7-Eleven with an axe trying to 'cut a man's head in half'*

*Evie Amati jailed last Friday after attacking two men at a 7-Eleven in Sydney*
*In August, she was found guilty of attempting to murder the pair in 2017 attack*
*Trial heard how she had just been rejected on a Tinder date before the assault*
*One of her victims Benjamin Rimmer has now spoken out for the first time *
*He said Amati was 'there to kill' while saying his attacker showed no remorse *
*Amati got nine years jail with non-parole period of four years and six months.*
That is how the story ended.









Man relives axe attack after stranger 'nearly cut my head in half'


A DAD whose head was almost “cut in half” in an axe attack by a drugged-up stranger has slammed her soft 4½ year jail sentence. Ben Rimmer, 32, revealed his horror injuries as he launch…




www.thesun.co.uk





That is the criminal that did it.









I would have killed him.


----------

